# Amitabh Bachchan to receive mobile diabetes clinic as birthday gift



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2012)

Bollywood legend Amitabh Bachchan is set to receive a mobile diabetes testing unit for Mumbai as his 70th birthday present from the charity Silver Star founded by Britain's most senior Asian MP Keith Vaz.

Bachchan, who turns 70 tomorrow, will be on hand to receive the gift from the British Deputy High Commissioner at the Seven Hills Hospital, Mumbai.

The gift will mean the city of Mumbai will for the first time have a Mobile Diabetes Unit alongside those in London and Leicester in the UK and Goa in India.

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/a...ile-diabetes-clinic-as-birthday-gift/1014701/


----------

